# Filtration Placement?



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

2 Question I need help with:

1) What is the best positioning for the intake and a spray bar in order to get good circulation through the aquarium?

2) How do you position the spray bar so that the current doesn't uproot the nearby plants?

Since most of the pictures posted have this equipment removed for aesthetics, I don't know where people position their equipment. And I'm getting tired of replanting my plants  Thanks for the help!

- Matt


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IF the flow is up-rooting your plants then turn down the flow. I position my spraybar in the center of the tank near the top, with it turned slightly downward. The inlet I place in one corner.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I want some small disturbance of the water surface, to help drop the CO2 ppm at night, so I have my spray bar at the top of the tank, pointing slightly down, with the return pipe at a back corner. I don't rely on this by itself for water circulation. I also have a powerhead at the back, down low with the outlet along the back and pointed slightly up.


----------



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

Could you post some pictures? I'm having trouble visualizing some of what you're describing.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I place the intake for my canister filter in the right rear corner of the tank while the outlet is placed on the back by the left side about an inch or so below the surface. I run an airstone at night to increase the oxygen exchange at the surface of the water.


----------



## jkunkel (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine, it dosen't show the whole thing, but you get placement ideas. I actually have two spraybars that slide together that cover the whole top of the back wall. Hope this helps


----------



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

Those pictures are helpful thanks. It looks like everyone does this a bit differently. Is there a science to this or is it just trial and error to get best circulation?


----------

